# My first negitive feedback - I am mad



## Bigmoose (Jan 6, 2011)

I knew it would happen at some point but how it happened has made me mad.  Yesterday morning a customer contacted me and was very mad and said 2.5 weeks is to long to wait for her order without an email explaining why.  She said she wants her money back.  So I looked into it and she ordered on 12-19, I mailed on 12-20, USPS tracking says delivery on 12-21.  I then checked my Etsy feedback and she had not left any yet.  So I wrote her and sent her the link proving the package was delivered but told her I would make this right to her one way or another.  A few hours later she posts my first negitive feedback.  I later find the problem is her address on etsy and paypal is her old address.  She never updated them.  I printed the shipping label through paypal's service.  If I am right there is nothing I can do about the etsy feedback but if she files a complaint with paypal who would win this one?  My sprit to help her and work with her is gone now since this and she is still mad at me.  I do not want to refund her money anymore or should I just do it anyway and put an end to this?  Whats your opinion?

Bruce


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 6, 2011)

Paypal requires that you ship to their *paypal* address if you want to qualify for buyer protection. I believe you will win.

I got 4 negatives from a buyer. My delivery confirmation says the items arrived at her door. She says they did not & that it is my job to find them. I told her if she would leave me 'kiss & make-up' feedback at etsy I would re-ship. She has since done so. It stinks though. According to the US Govt she is in possesion of the original package.

It was on etsy right? Anything that goes through ebay- BUYER WINS, no matter what. Off sight (etsy, artfire, etc) it tends to swing to the seller.


----------



## donniej (Jan 15, 2011)

I've had disputes with paypal, and I believe you will win.  

I'd give her some time to cool off and then re-approach her trying to convince her that you did nothing wrong but would like to make her happy.... and hopefully she'll revise her feedback.  If she won't work with you then I would leave an open invitation and hope she eventually comes to her senses at some point.


----------

